# Who's getting excited for winter?



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

It's early October, but I know many of us are starting to think about it. Who's excited for winter and why? New machine? New work done over the summer on an old machine? Lets hear some snow-blowing related hopes and dreams for this winter! I'm looking forward to blowing a lot of snow with my Snapper 5/22 and then possibly upgrading to a larger and more powerful machine at the end of the winter myself.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

RckDangerous - does a 5hp really do it's job in Vermont? I can't imagine anything less than a 8hp, and would prefer a 10hp unless it's a Yamaha or a Honda.

I love warm weather and would prefer it but looking forward to snow mostly because I have snowblowers to sell! A smaller reason is I enjoy clearing snow, either plow or blower.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm always wondering what Mother Nature "could" have in store for us this coming winter season. I bought this heavy-duty equipment and very little snow over the past few seasons.


No work done on the machines since they were moth-balled earlier this year. I thought I would do oil changes, but the oil is still so clean it's hard to see on the dipsticks.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

> *Who's getting excited for winter?*f.


Not wanting it to come just yet... have had about 20" thus far this fall but it was short-lived. Still trying top get summer house projects wrapped up and need to figure out a new snow-blower "plan B" should my current Craftsman give out. I will not be attempting to repair it again if it does. 

Skiing and the anticipation of winter is not what it used to be, but I do like getting out snowshoeing a few times in the winter.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not looking forward to it but when it does snow I hope it's a good storm. I have my Ariens ST1027LE all readied up with the new autosteer kit and everything adjusted. Only thing I didn't get to do that I wanted to is painting it but it's still ready just not great looking LOL. RickDangerous that is a good machine but I went too many winters with my Snapper 622 (same machine but different engine) It worked really well but struggled on the EDO and really had to work it where my Ariens just chewed right through it at the end of last winter. So I keep it as a backup. Depending on how big of a driveway your clearing it may be perfect and those Snappers just keep on going but if you have a larger drive on a busy street like I do you'll be wanting a bigger one.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hoping my junk snow blower gets stolen, and buying a gallon of Fluid Film and a fluid sprayer to mix it 50-50 with well water to coat the two snow pups paddles and chutes as the CCR with the power curve paddle put the 44 inch john deere to shame.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

excited for snow but not the "blah" that comes with the times when there isnt any

also excited to try out a new machine (a rebuilt Toro)

and lend a helping hand out to the neighbors


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it better **** well be a harsh winter.

especially with all the work I did on my blowers this summer.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Heck no! I just save these 40 year old machines and get them working again... I don't want to actually USE any of them. ;-)


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

"Eager" might be a bit much, but I do like the feeling of just being ready when the inevitable snow does hit. Nothing like feeling ahead of the curve.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> Heck no! I just save these 40 year old machines and get them working again... I don't want to actually USE any of them. ;-)


Run out of room in the garage yet Stuart ?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

russkat said:


> Run out of room in the garage yet Stuart ?


I haven't had a car in my garage for 2 years!! Crazy but true. I think there's probably a 12 step program to help me. ;-)


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

What's this about a twelve-snowblower program? I'm on board. I've been eyeballing a few sub-$100 Ariens machines that need TLC within a hundred miles of me on Craigslist. LOL
Could always use a backup for my snowblower, and then a backup for the backup, and then a backup for that backup, and... <trails off into the distance>


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Heck yeah!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

jrcjr said:


> What's this about a twelve-snowblower program? I'm on board. I've been eyeballing a few sub-$100 Ariens machines that need TLC within a hundred miles of me on Craigslist. LOL
> Could always use a backup for my snowblower, and then a backup for the backup, and then a backup for that backup, and... <trails off into the distance>


That's how it starts... the first one's free... and then you get hooked.... first you travel a few miles to pick one up.... then a little further... before you know it you write scripts to check Craigslist automatically to make sure you don't miss a machine.... then you wake up at 3am and just nip downstairs to see if anyone posted anything while you were asleep... but the thrill is never the same as the first blower... you keep chasing that initial rush... that first carburetor that you cleaned or that first idler pulley that you adjusted... nothing feels the same anymore... the bags form under your eyes... you start buying carburetor cleaner a dozen cans at a time so you'll never be without.... the cars move out of the garage to make space for the snowblowers... you know you're not hooked... you could give them up anytime... you just don't want to right now... I'm fine... really ... I'm fine... it's just a hobby..... I don't need help... really I don't....no really..... ;-)


----------



## akman1 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would love to never start the snowblower. So far it's been too warm for snow here above the 64th parallel, but that's scheduled to change this weekend. Already had some awesome Auroras tho.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

looks like i'm the third NJ guy to join in. only i'm in and on NJ's snowiest zone. the far north west corner 
used to be when oct came up on the calendar, i started watching to see when killington ski area would open, now i't can this old body make another winter. 
my machines are all set up running, forced the mice under the shrouds of a few old machines to find new homes


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* WINTER FURRRRRRRGET about it, youse guys can have all of in your locals.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

stuart80112 said:


> I haven't had a car in my garage for 2 years!! Crazy but true. I think there's probably a 12 step program to help me. ;-)


thats a no go for me my subie and the wifes car have to be in the garage. i can fit 3 blowers in with both the cars the rest around 8 go in the shed with my other yard equipment.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * WINTER FURRRRRRRGET about it, youse guys can have all of in your locals.k:k:k:k:k:*


thought about taking a winter off. 3 days stopping at night this can be in key west, give the 2 pussycats a good run 2 days 2 stops for fuel


----------



## RickDangerous (Mar 27, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> RckDangerous - does a 5hp really do it's job in Vermont? I can't imagine anything less than a 8hp, and would prefer a 10hp


There are plenty of people in Vermont with larger and tracked snow blowers with drift cutters raised high! Luckily I am down by the lake and live in a neighborhood that is pretty flat. So I am doing a 60ft driveway that is flat. The 5hp seems to work so far, but as I mentioned will be upgrading to an Ariens or Cub Cadet (to match my lawn tractor) at the end of the winter probably if I can find a deal.

Have been eyeing this one recently, but probably more than I need for my driveway:

https://vermont.craigslist.org/for/d/cub-cadet-728-tde-snowblower/6328876592.html


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

H _ _ L... no!


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

I second "Kielbasa"s comment!!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> H _ _ L... no!


Just curious - what don't you like about that machine ? I considered it, but decided it wasn't big enough to fit my needs.

THX


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

No no, that was a response to the... are you looking forward to winter. 



RIT333 said:


> Just curious - what don't you like about that machine ? I considered it, but decided it wasn't big enough to fit my needs.
> 
> THX


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Let's just say


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Not me.Snow sux.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looking forward to winter. want to try out my monster ariens with a tall chute this year plus i want to try out the powershift i custom built(honestly im hoping it doesnt sell before the first snowfall so i can see what she can do)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-powershift-1132/6355015474.html


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone in the U.P. of MI? Looks like some snow today


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

uberT said:


> Anyone in the U.P. of MI? Looks like some snow today


I think they got a dusting last night, but they were getting 20'+ waves at Lake Superior


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hard to get excited just yet........the feel like temp is 78 and im picking tomatoes in my shorts and a tee. so much for the great white north eh !!:blink:


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I've been excited for the next winter since last winter!


----------

